
Number Theorist Fears All Published Math Is Wrong - kilovoltaire
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8xwm54/number-theorist-fears-all-published-math-is-wrong-actually
======
kilovoltaire
Clickbaity title but I found the content interesting, concerning a growing
push for more computer-verified proofs

------
airbreather
Maybe it is really only a form of engineering, doesn't have to be perfectly
right as long as it works.

